# Vizsla Puppy Vs Cat



## Boo (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi! we have a 11 weeks old Vizsla and a 2.5 years cat... Rainbow goes sometimes REALLY rough on the cat (Lucky). Lucky takes it and gives some back but it doesn't seem fair. Even It seems that Lucky does not learn because every time he finally escapes he turns to look for rainbow and stay around her (even it means run as **** in front of the puppy). Any suggestions? experiences? Will they arrive to sleep together one day? It makes me solo tired to be all the time with one eye one them...

thanks!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Stop worrying about them. It sounds like they are getting along very well. The cat is choosing to be with Rainbow and to play as they do. Otherwise he would use his claws to stop Rainbow and/or run and hide.

I expect that they will be BFF's and will indeed be sleeping together, soon.

Congratulations on having an in-house playmate for your puppy.

Bob


----------



## Boo (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you Bob. Will try to care a little less... and let them to "kill" each other.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

The same thing happened to me when we brought our puppy Gus home. Our cat Max was not too nice to him but kept wanting to be around him. As Gus grew, Max was much more accepting. In just a few weeks, they became buddies. It was quite comical watching the games the two of them played. Sadly to say, Max wandered off while we were on vacation and hasn't come home. Gus looks for him each day and seems to miss not finding him in his usual spots.


----------



## Boo (Jul 23, 2014)

Janders said:


> Sadly to say, Max wandered off while we were on vacation and hasn't come home. Gus looks for him each day and seems to miss not finding him in his usual spots.


 I am so sorry!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have two lab pups that are learning not to torment our cats right now. Our vizsla actually will get inbetween the pups and the cats to protect at least one of them. I figure if the cats are dumb enough to hang around when they could be anywhere else, they enjoy being tormented.  

Janders - sorry about you cat! I had one escape and was gone for 10 days in the dead of winter - not one day was over 0 degrees. He showed up on day 11.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's easy to tell if a cat enjoys the playtime or not. Is he relaxed or hissing with hackles up? Does he initiate play. If he seems uncomfortable with it, I'd leash up Rainbow, put her in a sit stay for 30 seconds, then release. Is she immediately goes back for the cat, then back on the leash for another time out. Whether they cuddle together depends more on the cat than the dog. 

Janders, sorry to hear about Max! We actually just got our cat Brodie last night. He'd been missing for over 6 weeks. We finally got some calls and texts with pictures of him yesterday. We drove over to where he'd been seen and after 30 minutes of walking around calling him he casually strolled up to us and meowed. AND he did the same thing this time last year, but was gone for 8 weeks. Don't give up hope and be proactive!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> ... We actually just got our cat Brodie last night. He'd been missing for over 6 weeks. ... after 30 minutes of walking around calling him he casually strolled up to us and meowed. AND he did the same thing this time last year, but was gone for 8 weeks. ...


That's amazing! The "casually strolled up to us" part is so cat like. Compared to what a V would be like after 6 weeks separation!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have 2 cats. They are about 5 years old. They were here long before we got the Vizsla. Dijon(female spayed cat) hisses and snarls at Dharma(1 year old v) will swat her if she gets too close. Schnoozer(male neutered 6 year old cat) just puts up with Dharma attacking him. He will occasionally swat at Dharma or run away. I put a cat door in our office so they can get away and have their litter boxes and food in quiet. Sometimes Dharma will share her water dish with Schnoozer. One year on they are still not all getting along. I guess it just depends on the different personalities and the situation of the household.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have two cats. They were 2 years old when we brought Ruby home. Our female cat hid upstairs and rarely came downstairs for a year and a half. She has just now in the past 6 months rejoined the family. Our male cat is more tolerant and didn't ever seem that effected by the dog. Ruby DOES still chase the cats but will listen to a "leave it!" command. She has never hurt them but I have had to intervene a couple times and help the cat become un-pinned. When she pins them she just licks their ears. Hah. 

What helped with us was to put a baby gate at the bottom of our stairs so that they had a place to run away that Ruby couldn't get to. We still have the baby gate up 2 years later. Your Vizsla won't ever get bored with the cats. They WILL learn to live together and may occasionally lay on the couch together, but I wouldn't call it cuddling.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

lilyloo said:


> ...They WILL learn to live together and may occasionally lay on the couch together, but I wouldn't call it cuddling.


You never know:


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

It can happen. Wife snapped this during this afternoons nap time with Dad.


----------



## Boo (Jul 23, 2014)

We are getting closer...


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Sometimes Whiskey will just follow Moo (the cat) around wanting to play but the cat is just trying to get away. We've had a couple bloody scratches on Whiskey's nose but she keeps going back for more?! And now sometimes Moo will go up to Whiskey and as soon as Whiskey shows interest, Moo will swat her. When Whiskey is in her crate, Moo will sit on top of it and look in, checking the dog can't come out. Of course, the cat prefers the dog food and the dog wants the cat food. Can't we all get along?


----------

